
What is a nerd? - shawndumas
http://www.theverge.com/2012/8/17/3244598/what-is-a-nerd
======
justinsharpe
I'm not so sure I agree with the definition of a nerd.

Are all nerds really socially inept? If so - what happens to a nerd that later
begins to acknowledge that inefficiency, and alters certain behavioral
patterns to appease the masses? Does he/she cease to be a nerd if all else
held constant?

